# SprutCAM workflow?



## echesak (Jul 14, 2014)

Howdy folks, 

I just recently acquired a Tormach 1100, with SprutCAM.   I'm brand new to CNC and SprutCAM and am very fluent in several CAD/modeling packages.  But I just can't seem to get the concept of SprutCAM.  It's still early, and I'm going through videos and the manuals.  For those total nube's that started with CNC and SprutCAM, I'd be interested in your learning process.  I'm dying to machine something, but feel like it's going to be weeks or months before I get a feel for SprutCAM.

I'm using SprutCAM8 and going through the vid's of SprutCAM 7.  It's helpful, but trying to follow along with my own parts takes forever, hunting around to find the same step in sprutCAM 8

Any suggestions on a path to a quick learning curve?

Thanks, 

Eric


----------

